# jazzed it up a bit.



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

added as little panache


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks very good i like the choice of color.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice and clean, colors go together nicely


----------

